# LOOP HOLE FOR RESTRICTED AND PROHIBITED!



## Sgt Pearce (28 Feb 2012)

Firearms Prescribed as Restricted

This list of restricted firearms specified in the December 1, 1998 Criminal Code regulations includes all firearms that have been restricted by a former Order in Council.

    The firearms of the designs commonly known as the High Standard Model 10, Series A shotgun and the High Standard Model 10, Series B shotgun, and any variants or modified versions of them.
    The firearm of the design commonly known as the M-16 rifle, and any variant or modified version of it, including the:
        Colt AR-15;
        Colt AR-15 SPI;
        Colt AR-15 Sporter;
        Colt AR-15 Collapsible Stock Model;
        Colt AR-15 A2;
        Colt AR-15 A2 Carbine;
        Colt AR-15 A2 Government Model Rifle;
        Colt AR-15 A2 Government Model Target Rifle;
        Colt AR-15 A2 Government Model Carbine;
        Colt AR-15 A2 Sporter II;
        Colt AR-15 A2 H-BAR;
        Colt AR-15 A2 Delta H-BAR;
        Colt AR-15 A2 Delta H-BAR Match;
        Colt AR-15 9mm Carbine;
            Armalite AR-15;
            AAI M15;
            AP74;
            EAC J-15;
            PWA Commando;
            SGW XM15A;
            SGW CAR-AR;
            SWD AR-15; and,
        Any 22 calibre rimfire variant, including the:
            Mitchell M-16A-1/22,
            Mitchell M-16/22,
            Mitchell CAR-15/22, and
            AP74 Auto Rifle

According to the Criminal Code, a restricted firearm is:

    a handgun that is not a prohibited firearm;
    a semi-automatic, centre-fire rifle or shotgun with a barrel length less than 470 mm (18.5 inches) that is not prohibited;
    a rifle or shotgun that can fire when its overall length is reduced by folding, telescoping or some other means to less than 660 mm (26 inches);
    any firearm prescribed as restricted (including some long guns)


Right now the Armalight AR-10 is not mentioned and with the new laws going out, with the right stock on it it is longer then the rules so the AR-10 is non restricted now since we no longer have to register our rifles! loop hole anyone? my Captain has an AR-10 and he uses it for hunting. he said it was legal because it was not mentioned on the list. so im saying that its now legal! your days of throwing the rifle on your back and shootin at the gravel pit are soon back! now were to find an AR-10 or something on that platform with a magpul stock, if anyone has one for sale, let me know i may buy it!


----------



## Baloo (28 Feb 2012)

Well, for one, I don't know why someone would be using an AR-10 as a hunting rifle. Maybe I'm just biased.

Second, you have not found a loophole. Any firearm in the category of AR, be it 10 or 15, is 'Restricted' in Canada. 

You also need to brush up on your legislation familiarization. The current laws in question that I assume you are discussing, relate to registration of 'Non-Restricted' firearms and has no bearing on your ability to shoot beer cans in a quarry.


----------



## Sgt Pearce (28 Feb 2012)

its more for dogs. but what about dpsm's lrt w/e it is, its not an AR it just looks like one, and i feel that these laws are rather open to interpretation. I am pretty sure that the AR-10 is not a restricted/prohibited rifle it is longer then the length required, and if you pin the mag, it can only hold 5 rounds. Being as how it also specifies more for AR-15 Variants and not the -10 variants i feel that i could argue that an AR-10 or DPMS Panther™ LRT-SASS it is not an AR it just "looks" like one 
http://www.dpmsinc.com/store/custom/build.aspx?prod=1999&digest=nYPOqJ9EBXFUBSNReoEiCA
i would argue that it is open to argument with the cop at my window but word for word. it does not specify that these 2 rifles are restriced/prohibited.


----------



## ballz (28 Feb 2012)

If these laws are open to interpretation, it's a judge's interpretation. There won't be very much arguing with the cop at the window, and it won't change his mind either. The only arguing will be done by an expensive lawyer at an expensive trial... have fun with that.

That list says above it "the M-16, *or any variant or modified version of it*, including..." 

It does not say that anything not on the list is fair game, and if you want to argue that an AR-10 isn't a variant of an M-16... well, I hope you've got deep pockets.


----------



## Baloo (28 Feb 2012)

"The firearm of the design commonly known as the M-16 rifle, and any variant or modified version of it, including the:"

The law is fairly black and white in this matter. Just because the AR-10 isn't on the list, doesn't mean that it isn't 'Restricted.' It isn't governed by barrel length, or anything else. Simply by the fact that it is associated to the M-16. 

There is nothing that states one cannot own an AR-10. You just have to go the extra step and get the proper license. 

And an AR-10 as a "dog rifle?" Still not getting the point, but whatever floats their boat.


----------



## noneck (28 Feb 2012)

First of all why are you using a Crim Code that is well over 14 years out of date! There is a reason they put new CC's out every year! Much as sections in the code are edited, the weapons are also edited.

This is no loophole, it's merely willfull ignorance! The existing regs for firearms are still in effect, so have fun arguing the point with any LEO the end result is that you will still get charged. In addition no business would sell you one or individual transfer one to you, unless it was properly registered and you properly licensed.

Have fun. :facepalm:

Noneck


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Feb 2012)

Firstoff, let me state that I am aware of several AR-10's in Canada that ARE in fact, non-restricted firearms.

They were factory manufactured semi-automatic rifles, manufactured in the 1960s and later imported into Canada.  A very rare piece of gear.  If memory serves me correctly, there are less than 10 of these rifles (it might only be 2) in the country.  

Every other AR-10/15 series rifle is deemed to be a "variant" of the AR-15 by the RCMP/CFC/CFR.  I believe one of the key factors in being deemed a variant is the ability to use a standard upper receiver and lower receiver. 

There is no loophole. 

Newly manufactured/imported firearms have to be submitted to the RCMP's labs for technical inspection, and they will determine the classification of that firearm.

As an example, a new lower receiver was submitted by a Canadian manufacturer, with no magazine well, in order to see if it could be approved to be used with single-shot heavy caliber upper receivers designed around the AR platform.  That lower receiver, even though there would be no possible way to use it for semi-auto fire, was classed as a restricted firearm because you could fit a standard AR upper on it, and fit standard AR fire control parts into it.

Another example.  The AR-180B.  The original AR-180 is prohibited, the 180B is non restricted.  The 180B, if it's upper receiver was compatible with a standard AR-15 lower, would have been classed as restricted.

Does it have to make sense?  Nope.  That's Canadian Law.   Common sense need not apply.

NS


----------



## BernDawg (28 Feb 2012)

:goodpost:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Feb 2012)

They declared a Turkish shotgun that used the same furniture as a "variant" of the AR-15 and the AR-88 as a variant of the AK. You are making the fundamental mistake of applying logic to the firearms Act. If you continue to do so, your head will explode .

As for hunting the AR is becoming a favorite in the modern hunting crowd in the US. With the wide variety of calibres and handloaded ammo using hunting designed bullets, they work great. At the end of the day you hunt with bullets, the gun is merely the means of delivering the proper size and type of bullet into the proper location of a specific species.


----------

